# Missed you guys!!!



## BANDERSNATCH (Jun 30, 2021)

Been away for a few years, having gone through a major change in my theological beliefs.  Lol.   Explain later....

Anyway, just thought I’d stop in to say “hey” to some of my old friends here!  I’ll browse later and see if there’s any threads I can add to, or detract from!  

Bandy


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey Bandy nice to hear from you again, a hearty welcome back. Very interested in catching up.
bullet


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks, Bullet.  The change I’ve gone through is going to best be hashed out in the Christian/Judaism forum, as it is more related to how I view my own faith.  

In a nutshell, I’d say that I no longer consider myself a “Christian”, as that implies many things that I now consider ‘lies’ that have been handed down throughout the last 1900 years.   I don’t like the title “Hebrew roots”, as there are some crazies in that group who have gone off on a tangent, but it probably better fits my walk than “Christian” does 

It started for me, years ago, when Dixie Dawg mentioned that if she was going to pick a religion to be part of, it would be Judaism, as those covenants were FOREVER.  I knew they were, but ignored it as most Christians do.   It stuck in my craw, though.   So, today I honor Shabbat, keep Gods feast days, eat kosher, etc.  (I can see you guys shaking your heads now lol).  The things I’ve learned, though, are incredible; things I should have been taught all my life, but have been stolen from me by antisemetic men.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 1, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thanks, Bullet.  The change I’ve gone through is going to best be hashed out in the Christian/Judaism forum, as it is more related to how I view my own faith.
> 
> In a nutshell, I’d say that I no longer consider myself a “Christian”, as that implies many things that I now consider ‘lies’ that have been handed down throughout the last 1900 years.   I don’t like the title “Hebrew roots”, as there are some crazies in that group who have gone off on a tangent, but it probably better fits my walk than “Christian” does
> 
> It started for me, years ago, when Dixie Dawg mentioned that if she was going to pick a religion to be part of, it would be Judaism, as those covenants were FOREVER.  I knew they were, but ignored it as most Christians do.   It stuck in my craw, though.   So, today I honor Shabbat, keep Gods feast days, eat kosher, etc.  (I can see you guys shaking your heads now lol).  The things I’ve learned, though, are incredible; things I should have been taught all my life, but have been stolen from me by antisemetic men.


Hey Bandy, been a while!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 1, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thanks, Bullet.  The change I’ve gone through is going to best be hashed out in the Christian/Judaism forum, as it is more related to how I view my own faith.
> 
> In a nutshell, I’d say that I no longer consider myself a “Christian”, as that implies many things that I now consider ‘lies’ that have been handed down throughout the last 1900 years.   I don’t like the title “Hebrew roots”, as there are some crazies in that group who have gone off on a tangent, but it probably better fits my walk than “Christian” does
> 
> It started for me, years ago, when Dixie Dawg mentioned that if she was going to pick a religion to be part of, it would be Judaism, as those covenants were FOREVER.  I knew they were, but ignored it as most Christians do.   It stuck in my craw, though.   So, today I honor Shabbat, keep Gods feast days, eat kosher, etc.  (I can see you guys shaking your heads now lol).  The things I’ve learned, though, are incredible; things I should have been taught all my life, but have been stolen from me by antisemetic men.


Hey Bandy, Welcome Back!
Sounds like you've been busy 
I remember Dixie Dawg. She had some interesting stuff to say.
Your update sounds interesting too. Will follow along in the Christian/Judaism forum.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 1, 2021)

It use to be that church hopping was not out of the ordinary. I never thought that  religion hopping was next to be ordinary.

I would caution however that personally learning stuff from other perspectives can fuel passions to learn and can be contagious. It does not compare to what cannot be learned and that which must come from God directly to an individual-- which is an individual heavenly nature to one's spirituality which spirituality is in relationship to everything else.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thanks, Bullet.  The change I’ve gone through is going to best be hashed out in the Christian/Judaism forum, as it is more related to how I view my own faith.
> 
> In a nutshell, I’d say that I no longer consider myself a “Christian”, as that implies many things that I now consider ‘lies’ that have been handed down throughout the last 1900 years.   I don’t like the title “Hebrew roots”, as there are some crazies in that group who have gone off on a tangent, but it probably better fits my walk than “Christian” does
> 
> It started for me, years ago, when Dixie Dawg mentioned that if she was going to pick a religion to be part of, it would be Judaism, as those covenants were FOREVER.  I knew they were, but ignored it as most Christians do.   It stuck in my craw, though.   So, today I honor Shabbat, keep Gods feast days, eat kosher, etc.  (I can see you guys shaking your heads now lol).  The things I’ve learned, though, are incredible; things I should have been taught all my life, but have been stolen from me by antisemetic men.


I can appreciate and respect your gravitation towards more to the core.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2021)

gordon 2 said:


> It use to be that church hopping was not out of the ordinary. I never thought that  religion hopping was next to be ordinary.
> 
> I would caution however that personally learning stuff from other perspectives can fuel passions to learn and can be contagious. It does not compare to what cannot be learned and that which must come from God directly to an individual-- which is an individual heavenly nature to one's spirituality which spirituality is in relationship to everything else.


Is it possible that God is guiding him to where he is now?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 1, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Is it possible that God is guiding him to where he is now?



That’s exactly how I feel, as I changed to reading the Bible and not listening only to theology from the pulpit.  No offense, guys, but my position and beliefs are now from the words of our Messiah, not men


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> That’s exactly how I feel, as I changed to reading the Bible and not listening only to theology from the pulpit.  No offense, guys, but my position and beliefs are now from the words of our Messiah, not men


Believe it or not, I can relate


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 1, 2021)

Last night, I was at the Stanley Cup finals game (Go Bolts!) with Madsnooker (he frequents the Sports forum) and he was commenting on the posts and I told him, “man, I miss those guys in the AAA forum! I need to jump back in there!”   Lol.    Not sure how much I’ll be able to participate as I’m in a new profession - Grid-tied Solar Fields - but look forward to some great discussion


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Last night, I was at the Stanley Cup finals game (Go Bolts!) with Madsnooker (he frequents the Sports forum) and he was commenting on the posts and I told him, “man, I miss those guys in the AAA forum! I need to jump back in there!”   Lol.    Not sure how much I’ll be able to participate as I’m in a new profession - Grid-tied Solar Fields - but look forward to some great discussion


Congrats and best of luck with the new job


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 3, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Is it possible that God is guiding him to where he is now?




I think Bander... can get to where God is in him and Bander is in God.( If that is not already the case.)


So Bandersnatch do your positions and beliefs are from the red letters only? ( Words of the messiah?)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

I will not join any religion that forbids bacon. Send me to Hades. After a life without bacon, I'll already be used to it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I will not join any religion that forbids bacon. Send me to Hades. After a life without bacon, I'll already be used to it.


I’d definitely be a backslidden disobedient troubled misled Muslim.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

Lol.   Nothing says you have to stop eating bacon for salvation.  Also, nowhere does it say that you have to love Jesus to be saved.   But.....    but.....   God has only asked us to show Him love in one way....by keeping His commandments, and they’re easy.    I obey because I love Him.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 3, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Lol.   Nothing says you have to stop eating bacon for salvation.  Also, nowhere does it say that you have to love Jesus to be saved.   But.....    but.....   God has only asked us to show Him love in one way....by keeping His commandments, and they’re easy.    I obey because I love Him.


Who do you refer to as the “Messiah”?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Who do you refer to as the “Messiah”?



????    Yeshua


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

gordon 2 said:


> So Bandersnatch do your positions and beliefs are from the red letters only? (Words of the messiah?)



lol  No, they are from the whole bible, not just the words in red or the back 1/3.     Things changed for me when I admitted to myself that I may not have been born into the perfect denomination and beliefs.   I was willing to consider that things that I had been taught my whole life may not be correct.   The 3 days/3 nights thing always bothered me, and the fact that Sabbath had been trashed by men (mainly one denomination of religion; ill leave it unnamed lol)  There are also many things in the OT that God said was 'forever' that Gentiles ignore.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 3, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol  No, they are from the whole bible, not just the words in red or the back 1/3.     Things changed for me when I admitted to myself that I may not have been born into the perfect denomination and beliefs.   I was willing to consider that things that I had been taught my whole life may not be correct.   The 3 days/3 nights thing always bothered me, and the fact that Sabbath had been trashed by men (mainly one denomination of religion; ill leave it unnamed lol)  There are also many things in the OT that God said was 'forever' that Gentiles ignore.


If you use the whole Bible, how’d you become Jew without Jewish blood?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> If you use the whole Bible, how’d you become Jew without Jewish blood?



What is with these straw man arguments!  Lol.  Who said I was Jewish??   Lmbo.   I’m pure Anglo Saxon southern redneck believer. Former Gentile (Ephesians 2:11) and now grafted in to Gods nation, Israel   Romans 11


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 3, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> What is with these straw man arguments!  Lol.  Who said I was Jewish??   Lmbo.   I’m pure Anglo Saxon southern redneck believer. Former Gentile (Ephesians 2:11) and now grafted in to Gods nation, Israel   Romans 11


Not arguing. Just questions. I will bow out


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 3, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Not arguing. Just questions. I will bow out


No need to bow out, just listen to him. I have him narrowed down to 2 or 3 labels. I may have to make some adjustments if he keeps talking.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

gemcgrew said:


> No need to bow out, just listen to him. I have him narrowed down to 2 or 3 labels. I may have to make some adjustments if he keeps talking.



Lol.   I’ll bite.   You know it’s killing me to know....


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 3, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Lol.   I’ll bite.   You know it’s killing me to know....


Lol. And I was hoping you'd keep talking.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 3, 2021)

gemcgrew said:


> Lol. And I was hoping you'd keep talking.



I will.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 3, 2021)

gemcgrew said:


> No need to bow out, just listen to him. I have him narrowed down to 2 or 3 labels. I may have to make some adjustments if he keeps talking.


Lol ok lol ?


----------



## jwf2506 (Aug 31, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I’d definitely be a backslidden disobedient troubled misled Muslim.


I pretty sure Muslims do not eat pork either


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 4, 2021)

jwf2506 said:


> I pretty sure Muslims do not eat pork either



In Isaiah, we read that the Lord will be very upset with "swine eaters" when He returns, and will destroy them.   (No offense   lol)    My personal belief is that He will use unclean meat/food to kill in the last days.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 4, 2021)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> In Isaiah, we read that the Lord will be very upset with "swine eaters" when He returns, and will destroy them.   (No offense   lol)    My personal belief is that He will use unclean meat/food to kill in the last days.


I’m not Jew


----------

